# Windows XP SP3



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

I just got notification that I can download Service Pack 3 for XP. Has anyone done this yet and is there any reason I should hold off for now (like a few kinks to work out still)? Please keep this on topic. I don't need to hear "download Firefox" or any of that other stuff. I'm perfectly content with Windows and just want to know about SP3.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I hadn't heard about the SP3, so I'll be interested in hearing what the others have to say about it myself.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

I downloaded last night and its really does not feel much different. Office 2007 works well enough as well as some of my other apps.

One word of caution. There is a certain XP patch 925875 (not sure if this is right, as it was yesterday) that will keep the SP3 from installing, or result in failed installation with Window update. You will have to use the control panel to remove the patch for installation to proceed. Typical MSFT!


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

hmmm. Maybe I'll give it a week or so before I download it. Hopefully by then the bugs will be worked out.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Check out this article. Its on an XP3 RC version

http://blogs.pcworld.com/staffblog/archives/006526.html


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

After reading that it seems I don't really need SP3. I've always installed all the other updates for SP2 and according to the article SP3 is basically all the updates bundled together with a few very minor tweaks.


----------



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

I installed it with no problems, the only real change you might see is that you must run IE 7 with SP3. Other than that it just really means that your machine is fully patched.
Way better luck with SP3 than with Vista SP1.


----------

